# Descaling a Dual Boiler



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've just descaled mine and noticed that when the tanks were drained the water in the drip tray seemed to be less than I would expect. Also the tank level didn't drop that much.

Took a couple of drains to realise why. The instructions say do the right hand drain first which is the steam boiler. That always drains without any problem but the water level in the drip tray makes it harder to see if the brew boiler is draining. In my case that usually needs a pulse of the pump to get it draining.

So reversed the order and water in and out was as expected. It's easier to see that the brew boiler has started and stopped draining. it takes a while to stop.








Only thing now is that I have to wonder if I did completely empty the brew boiler and then fill it with descaler so best do it all again.

It's taken 5 months for descale to come on. The machine is switched on and heats the water 3 times a day. I set the water hardness one number higher than what we should actually get out of the taps. Seems a long time so will also set that for even harder water.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

empty the drip tray between the two emptying cycles and remove the tray lid, then you can see no problem......


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

That's what I've decided to do. Also run the pump for some seconds when the brew boiler valve is open for flushing after it's drained just to run a bit of clean water through it.








Another step looks like a good idea in my case - remove the IMS shower screen. It slows down the drain rate a lot. I also did a clean cycle to see if that speeded it up with it on - didn't make any difference.

Having been told to descale the steam wand on the first faulty machine I had I tried it. The steam wand is still active when it's in descale mode even though the water in the boiler is cooler than normal. I'm told if people report no steam to Sage this is what they are told to do if the "pricker" doesn't do anything. Unless I have missed something no details in the manual. No steam and 3 beeps means not hot enough for steam - that happens for a short while when the brew boiler temperature is showing ready.

John

-


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I know this is an older post..Might be useful to someone . I have very hard tap water .

when I had my sage oracle, I had a water tank filter that semi blocked which restricted the flow after about two weeks use ..

I was also using a brita filter jug

when I spoke to coffee classics (sage third party engineers) advised me to ignore the advisory signals from the machine and change the filter more regularly and descale at least every two months


----------

